# Duyuru > Kültür >  5 bin kitap ağaçlardan 30 saniyede toplandı

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgKocaeli Büyükşehir Belediyesi tarafından bu yıl 5.'si düzenlenen Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı öncesi, kentte ağaçlar kitap açtı. Fuara halkın ilgisini artırmak amacıyla İzmit Yürüyüş Yolu üzerine asılan kitaplar 30 saniye içerisinde tüketildi.

Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediyesi tarafından bu yıl 5'incisi düzenlenen Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı, açılışından bir gün önce 'ağaçlara kitap açtırarak' renkli görüntülere sahne oldu.
Pek çok ünlü yazarın ve sosyal medya fenomenlerinin katılacağı fuara halkın ilgisini artırmak amacıyla İzmit Yürüyüş Yolu üzerine sabah 07.30'da asılan kitaplar, 30 saniye içerisinde tüketildi.
5. Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı, 11 Mayıs 2013 Cumartesi (yarın) saat 12.00'de, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bekir Bozdağ, Sanayi Bakanı Nihat Ergün, Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ömer Çelik, Kırgızistan Kültür, Enformasyon ve Turizm Bakanı Sultan Rayev ile Selvi Boylum Al Yazmalım'ın yazarı Cengiz Aytmatov'un kızı, kız kardeşi ile aynı adı taşıyan efsane filmin başrol oyuncuları Kadir İnanır ile Türkan Şoray'ın katılımı ile kapılarını açacak.
Açılışın hemen ardından 5 bin kişinin aynı anda kitap okuyacağı fuar kapsamında bir kitap kumbarası da kurularak, burada toplanan kitaplar Elazığ Çocuk Islahevi'ne ulaştırılacak.

Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediyesi tarafından düzenlenen ve 11 Mayıs'ta (yarın) kapılarını açacak olan 5. Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı öncesi, İzmit Yürüyüş Yolu'ndaki ağaçlar bir kez daha kitap açtı.
Kocaelililerin iş ve okula giderken geçtiği yürüyüş yolu üzerinde ağaçlara asılan kitaplar, özellikle öğrencilerin yoğun ilgisine maruz kaldı.
Sabah 07.30'da ağaçlara asılan 5 bin kitap, 30 saniye içerisinde tükendi. Etkinlik kapsamında ağaçlara asılı kitaplar arasına gizlenen 5 adet bookreader da isimsiz sahiplerinin oldu.
Halkın yoğun ilgi gösterdiği ve Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediyesi tarafından her yıl geleneksel olarak düzenlenen Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı'nın bir parçası olan 'Ağaçlar Kitap Açtı' etkinliğinde, aradığı kitabı bulmak için tek tek ağaçları kontrol eden gençlere de rastlandı.
Türkiye'nin en büyük kitap fuarı olmaya aday
Etkinlik hakkında açıklama yapan Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı İbrahim Karaosmanoğlu, kitapların insan hayatında çok büyük öneme sahip olduğunu belirterek, "Kitapsız medeniyet olmaz. Kutsal kitabımızın ilk emri de 'Oku'dur. Sadece Kocaeli değil, çevre illerin de bu fuardan yararlanması ve kitap okuyan bir toplum oluşturabilmek için bu etkinliğe imza atıyoruz. Amacımız herkesin kitap okumasını sağlamak. Bir medeniyet yarışı var. O yüzden bu sene diyoruz ki, Türkiye'deki ziyaretçi sayısı bakımından en büyük kitap fuarı olmaya adayız" şeklinde konuştu.

350 yayınevi, 500 etkinlik, 20 sahaf, 30 STK
Kocaeli Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nin ilkini 2009 yılında gerçekleştirdiği Kitap Fuarı'na bu yıl 350 yayınevi, 500 etkinlik, 20 sahaf ve 30 sivil toplum kuruluşu katılacak. Kocaeli Uluslararası Fuar Merkezi'nde 19 Mayıs Pazar akşamına kadar sürecek olan fuarda birçok ünlü yazar da kitaplarını imzalayacak.
Ünlü yazarlar ve sosyal medya fenomenleri fuarda
"Kâğıttan Dünyaların Keşfi" ile kapılarını açacak olan fuar, sadece Kocaeli değil, lokasyon itibariyle Doğu Marmara ve İstanbul'un Anadolu yakasından da ziyaretçi ağırlıyor.
Ayşe Kulin, Can Dündar, Sunay Akın, Hüseyin Gülerce, Ahmet Ümit, İlber Ortaylı, İsmet Özel, Ece Temelkuran, Mustafa Armağan, Murat Menteş ve daha birçok yazarı ağırlayacak olan 5. Kocaeli Kitap Fuarı, bu yıl kitap fuarcılığında bir ilke imza atarak sosyal medya fenomenleri taci kalkavan, Argostroloji, Zeki Kayahan Coşkun, french_oje, İstiklal Akarsu, Sami Hazinses, Serdar Kuzuluoğlu gibi isimlere de ev sahipliği yapacak.
Türkan Şoray ve Kadir İnanır ile açılacak
Başbakan Yardımcısı Bekir Bozdağ, Sanayi Bakanı Nihat Ergün, Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ömer Çelik'in yanı sıra konuk ülke Kırgızistan'ın Kültür, Enformasyon ve Turizm Bakanı Sultan Rayev'in de katılacağı ve 11 Mayıs 2013 Cumartesi saat 12.00'de gerçekleşecek fuarın açılışında, Selvi Boylum Al Yazmalım'ın yazarı Cengiz Aytmatov'un kızı, kız kardeşi ile aynı adı taşıyan efsane filmin başrol oyuncuları Kadir İnanır ile Türkan Şoray da yer alacak.
Fuar kapsamında 5 bin kişinin aynı anda kitap okuyacağı organizasyonda, kitap kumbarasında fuar boyunca kitap bağışı toplanarak, fuar sonrası Elazığ Islahevi'nde kalan mahkûm çocuklara ulaştırılacak.

----------

